
RIP Graphics (2005-2015) - bane
http://www.kwasstuff.altervista.org/RIP/
======
tracker1
Related, 16c is an artpack archive site (ANSi, RIP, etc). Will have to go back
to early-mid 90's packs, but there's a lot of awesome there... 94-96 ACID, CIA
and ICE packs are probably the best places to start.

[https://16colo.rs/](https://16colo.rs/)

~~~
platz
very cool, thank you!

------
nope96
Prodigy[1] had already been doing the EGA vector graphics thing for years
before, so it wasn't that mind blowing. RIP was neat but most users weren't
interested in switching BBS software, or terminal programs, just to see
slower-than ANSI menus.

Also, the RIP paint program was not free, and the free alternatives weren't
very good. It was neat but not different enough to catch on. Nothing like when
I saw my first web page a couple years later.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prodigy_(online_service)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prodigy_\(online_service\))

Around the same time, someone attempted a more ambitious "BBS 2.0" called
Excalibur [2] in '93 that also had vector graphics. Compared to a BBS with RIP
it was way more impressive, more like the web would be.

[2]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/bbs/comments/72740b/found_an_old_ma...](https://old.reddit.com/r/bbs/comments/72740b/found_an_old_machine_running_an_excalibur_bbs/)

~~~
xellisx
Roboboard and RoboFX come to mind.

------
gregmac
I remember one local BBS that had a RIP-based menu (and I think it was in fact
running Searchlight BBS [1], from looking at this) and it always felt so weird
going on that system. People did all kinds of neat stuff using ANSI graphics,
but it still all basically looked like ANSI text/graphics. The RIP stuff was
like entering a totally foreign land, where you can understand the language
but all the road signs are different and they drive on the wrong side of the
road.

Quite a blast of nostalgia looking for the source of this, not something I've
thought about in a couple decades. Found via BBS Documentary page on RIPscrip
[2].

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20011217063957/http://telegrafix...](https://web.archive.org/web/20011217063957/http://telegrafix.com/products/searchlight/index.htm)

[2]
[http://www.bbsdocumentary.com/library/PROGRAMS/GRAPHICS/RIPS...](http://www.bbsdocumentary.com/library/PROGRAMS/GRAPHICS/RIPSCRIPT/)

------
carl8
I had done some work on a RIP viewer in Javascript a year ago if anyone's
interested. It's not yet complete. There's a link to a demo to view some
examples.

[https://github.com/cgorringe/RIPtermJS](https://github.com/cgorringe/RIPtermJS)

------
jkwasnik
hi, everyone--

Hopefully there is some other old fart out there who does remember this: an
even older - ca. 1983 - graphical BBS host, but I can't remember the name.

Users would run a BASIC program which installed a TSR. When connected to the
host, you would opt for the graphics pages. The TSR would use the BASIC DRAW
statement to render simple vector images while you waited. It required a CGA
display, or clone Hercules mono video plus a cool little utility called SimCGA
to emulate one.

Ring any bells?

Thanks in advance, John Kwasnik

------
ars
Wikipedia on it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Imaging_Protocol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Imaging_Protocol)

------
bluedino
What the reason HTML was chosen over RIP? I’m not sure if it was urban legend
but I thought there was a story that they were going to use it for the web but
there were royalties demanded

~~~
tracker1
HTML was what was created with HTTP in mind (a stateless protocol), RIP was
always meant to be an extension of a serial connected/stateful connection
protocol.

Licensing/royalties aside.

~~~
ptman
HTTP came after HTML. First FTP was used. HTML is was simplified SGML.

~~~
tracker1
Hypertext as a concept (and application) predated HTTP. IIRC HTTP, HTML and
Mosiac were largely developed together.

------
greypowerOz
ah the "any" key. I remember that from my helpdesk days.

------
zimpenfish
I wonder how many people read "RIP" as "Rest In Peace" and were really
confused by the article.

~~~
greypowerOz
it's probably inversely correlated with the age of the readers ;)

~~~
shric
I'm old enough to remember RIP but still thought it was going to be about
graphics being dead. :(

~~~
misterdoubt
Well, it's about that too.

